# Are these symptoms of Depersonalization/Derealization?



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm 21 years old and for the last month and a half I've been having problems with anxiety/panic and think that I may be feeling the effects of depersonalization as well, but I'm not sure. I was hoping to describe some of my symptoms and hopefully someone can help me out.

- I get this feeling of unreality at times. 
- I have thoughts where I question reality/existence
- I feel like at times I am constantly thinking about how I feel, and my mind is rarely in the present 
- I don't feel like I have any passion for life anymore/things seem pointless to do
- I'm afraid I'm going crazy
- I'm afraid I'll never be myself again

One major thing for me is I'll wake up in the morning and I have an overwhelming feeling that this isn't my life or that maybe I'm still dreaming. It almost feels like when you have a really vivid dream that feels real, and then you wake up. This strangeness when I wake up is half of what keeps me feeling anxious and worried.

I'm not really sure if this will make sense to anyone, but I hope it does so someone can relate and I can feel better about things.

Thanks
- Jen


----------



## WakingLife (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds like most of us dream walkers. Feeling like your going crazy is normal too, since it would explain all the weird symptoms. Too bad it's never that simple, you're not going crazy, your mind just needs a vacation of sorts. Welcome to the forums, look around and you'll see your post rewritten by others in a hundred different forms. Not to say that your post isn't important, but rather that you're in good company.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for replying!

I go back and forth between feeling quite good and then feeling completely strange in my own skin. But knowing that those are symptoms of dp/dr make me feel more at ease.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 20, 2008)

I can identify so much it's sad and frightening.



jen1017 said:


> - I have thoughts where I question reality/existence
> - I don't feel like I have any passion for life anymore/things seem pointless to do


Ouch, this is exactly what I went through 10 years ago. I believe these thoughts are what caused my depression.

Rest assured, I'm still here and feeling better.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

Did you get better eventually?


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes you do. Just have a look around the forums and you'll find many people that are them selfs again.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is very nice to know! Thank you!


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

I think questioning reality is one of the biggest symptoms of DP/DR (well, more specifically DR). I often find myself asking, _is this real? What is "real?" Are we all just living an illusion? Is everything I see and think and feel and do in my mind?_ It's absurd, and I know it is. When I'm going through it, my biggest fear is that I'll never be able to "plug back in" to the world that looks like an illusion to me, that I'll never be able to accept it as real again after having gone through this. The thing is, though, once the worst of it passes, I always do end up "plugging back in." I find the best two words to combat anxiety are "So what?" Okay, let's assume that our biggest fears are correct. Life is an illusion. So what? Live in the illusion. I suppose it's easier said than done, but I think if you can really make yourself believe the "so what?" it'll help you feel a bit better.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I understand what your saying.

In the past few days I'm feeling a lot better, a lot more like myself. I'm not constantly thinking about reality. The thought is kind of still there, but very quiet in the back of my mind.

I find when I get anxious/nervous it seems to flare up my feeling of DP/DR and the thoughts associated with it.

I still have a bit of a disconnected feeling, but I'm trying to keep it from worrying me too much.


----------

